# Is Taste of the Wild appropriate for puppies?



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

just wondering it is an ALS but the calcium i believe is 1.6%. is that ok for a growing puppy?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What's the phosphorus? The ratio between the two is as important as the amounts.

Personally, I wouldn't, though I believe 1.6 (as long as the phosphorus is in the right ratio) is considered acceptable.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i think its a bit lower, just researching a few different foods for my puppy. He will be on Pro Plan LBP when i get him and want to switch him to something better. My lab is on wellness and does great so i think wellness LBP is the way i will go. thanks


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

From Dog Food Analysis site:

How can I tell if a particular dog food is OK for my puppy?

Any dog food that claims to meet AAFCO nutrient profiles for either “growth” or “all life stages” should be fine for your puppy.

Is it OK to feed a puppy a dog food claiming to be suitable for “all life stages”?

AAFCO only recognizes two dog food nutrient profiles…

Adult maintenance
Growth and reproduction
However, manufacturers are permitted to market a dog food as suitable for “all life stages” so long as it meets the more stringent guidelines for “growth and reproduction."

In other words, any dog food suitable for “all life stages” is also suitable for puppies, too.

Here is the link for TOTW review
Taste of the Wild Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've fed it with success to my puppy. It is what his breeder weaned him onto. We also followed the Rhonda Hovan Slow Grow Plan. I've only fed the lamb and salmon formulas as they are more appropriate in protein, fat, and Ca levels.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

oakleysmommy said:


> i think its a bit lower, just researching a few different foods for my puppy. He will be on Pro Plan LBP when i get him and want to switch him to something better. My lab is on wellness and does great so i think wellness LBP is the way i will go. thanks


I'm not in the majority here, but by my standards, ProPlan LBP would be the best food of all the ones you've mentioned.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

When i got spirit last june, he was on totw, did not agree with him, lose poops, i changed to fromm grain free, he has been on this ever since, he is 9 monyhs old, he started limping, went to vet tis week, he has pano, vet said to take him off, grain free als, and on adult food, so droped the grain free, he is on their other 4 star, so i wouldthink twice, of grain free for puppy.


----------

